# Trailer sides- how tall?



## Beetle-Kill (May 6, 2011)

Gonna have to build some new sides for the trailer. They need to be removable. I'm debating the height, 3' or 4'. Frame dimensions are a little funky, being 5'W x 8'6"L. A standard 4x8 plywood sheet needs extensions for the sides for coverage. I'll be hauling rounds and splits, plus loads of slash, so the height comes into play. If I go 4' tall sides, I can haul 1.32 cord of splits, which pretty much max's the axle rating (#3500 lb.) I'll probably use expanded metal for the sides, not plywood, so I can have panels that don't require multiple pieces, and weigh a bit less. But 4' tall sides on a trailer? I'm interested in you're thoughts. Thanks, JB


----------



## smokinj (May 6, 2011)

3 foot will put you at your weight load stacked.


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 6, 2011)

I like the tall sides.  It may be pushin it when loaded with locust or beech, but is just right for mulch.  Given the density of the wood you are usually hauling home, I'd go high.


----------



## xman23 (May 6, 2011)

Solar, that looks way overloaded. Hope you weren't pulling it very far.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 6, 2011)

I'll be hauling Lodgepole Pine, not wet oak. The charts I've seen show a cord of 20%MC pine at about #2400lbs. Bump that by 1.32, and I get less than #3200lbs. Add the other stuff and I'd be max'ed out. with splits. Brush/slash, I'm thinking tall sides . Just really want to hear what has worked for others. Thanks, JB


----------



## ROBERT F (May 6, 2011)

I haul in a trailer with 6 foot tall sides.  removable metal panels. 2x3 11 ga box frame, 2x2 cross supports.  5x10 10000 pound dump.  the tall sides are amazing, just remember that the taller you go the more it sways, more it wants to tip over, and more wind it catches going down the road.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 6, 2011)

Pineburner- I wish my trailer was a dump, that would be sweet. I'd love the taller sides (6'), but I know my axle won't. And I'm too cheap to upgrade right now. Plus, if I load the truck and trailer, I'm hauling about 2 cord over 11K. 45mph. over either Berthoud or through the tunnels on I-70 will make you pucker. (trust me.) :shut:


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 6, 2011)

xman23 said:
			
		

> Solar, that looks way overloaded. Hope you weren't pulling it very far.



Looks can be deceiving.  5x8x3.5, 6,000 lb axle with brakes, 1100 lb trailer, LR E tires, 3/4 ton truck.  Most doesn't come from very far.  My last 30 cord has all come from within 10 miles of my house and I am pretty conservative with how I drive through the city with a load of wood.


----------



## MarkinNC (May 6, 2011)

I have 2 foot sides on my trailer.  It's not easy to remove from the stake pockets either.  That is about as high as I want to lift.


----------



## jeff_t (May 6, 2011)

MarkinNC said:
			
		

> I have 2 foot sides on my trailer.  It's not easy to remove from the stake pockets either.  That is about as high as I want to lift.



Yep. But I have a 16' car hauler with 3500 lb axles. I have no problem overloading it with 2' sides (actually closer to 20"). I find it pretty easy to lift all but the big ones over the side. Sixteen feet is too far to roll it all from the back, but 8.5' wouldn't be too bad. I'd vote for 3'.


----------

